# sand fleas



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

will be in clearwater beach area for the month of March Wondering if you can catch sand fleas that time of year for fishing ? If so what can you catch with them and where is a good spot to find them .


----------



## fishflor (Jun 9, 2010)

You can scoop sand fleas most of the year but I've only really used them in the late spring through early fall. I think a better bet if you're casting in the sandbar troughs is to tip a small bucktail with shrimp. Slowly work the bucktail back making a little puff in the sand that mimics a small crab or sand flea. If you'd like to get sand fleas, you can scoop them up with your hand or a small shovel as waves recede and uncover them. You can store them in a cup with some moist sand. You can also find them frozen in many bait shops but I've always found them to be nearly rancid. Good luck.


----------

